# How Many TVs Do You Have and How Big Are They?



## SeaBreeze (Mar 23, 2016)

We have 3 TVs, the biggest in the living room (rarely used) is a 37", a 32" in the bedroom (only one with cable) and a small one in the kitchen.  How many televisions do you have and how big are they?  Anyone have one with a curved screen?  :tv:


----------



## Bobw235 (Mar 23, 2016)

We have a five in the house (bedroom, office, kitchen, family room and living room).  Largest is in the family room, about 60" and a gorgeous flat panel LCD screen.  Others are smaller, 50" in the living room and 42" in the bedroom.  One in the office hardly is used anymore.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 23, 2016)

3 TVs.
one in each room.
65" curved 4K screen in the living room, and we paid £3,000 for it when the model first came out.
Lovely telly with a lovely picture

http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tv-and...8898!&ef_id=VvNEPgAAAPDB84rL:20160324013454:s

A 42" in each of the bedrooms.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 23, 2016)

Three, a 47" in the living room, an older 40" in front of the elliptical and a 32 " in the bedroom.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 23, 2016)

Two, a big one in the living room and a not so big one in the bedroom.


----------



## Guitarist (Mar 23, 2016)

3 -- 32" in the living room plus a 14" on the bottom shelf of the cart because it has a DVD player, and a 20" in the bedroom.  All 3 were gifts.


----------



## Pam (Mar 24, 2016)

One. It's at least 16 years old, 26" but while it still works I have no intention of replacing it for something modern.... or bigger. I have never had or wanted a tv in the bedroom, the bedroom is my quiet place where I read.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 24, 2016)

Just bought a 50" smart tv for the living room and moved the 42"(?) into our bedroom.  An old one in the guest room that's about 40" and a small one attached to the wall in my home gym/extra guest room.

We use the tv in our bedroom to get a radio programme in the morning while we have breakfast in bed (Today Programme) but otherwise we only watch the tv on Sunday mornings with a longer breakfast in bed - news then Andrew Marr for those in the UK.


----------



## oldman (Mar 24, 2016)

Too many. We don't watch TV much, but my favorite TV for watching sports is our 65" Smart TV in the Great Room. My cable bill costs more than some people's mortgage per month. I am by no means bragging. It's ridiculous how much cable costs. This is one area that I have to get under control.


----------



## Bobw235 (Mar 24, 2016)

oldman said:


> Too many. We don't watch TV much, but my favorite TV for watching sports is our 65" Smart TV in the Great Room. My cable bill costs more than some people's mortgage per month. I am by no means bragging. It's ridiculous how much cable costs. This is one area that I have to get under control.



I hear you on that.  I am going to look into "cutting the cord" to find alternatives to cable, but still need the dreaded Comcast for Internet.  Find that my wife watches TV much more than I do, but we also have shows that we watch together.  Several are on premium stations such as HBO or Showtime.  My largest TV replaced an old one last year and I use it mostly for watching sports.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 24, 2016)

I have two. I don't know what size they are, I'd have to go dig up their manuals to find out. They aren't huge. I didn't feel like I needed huge ones. After bringing up 5 kids I really missed the voices and noise after they left. I don't like the silence. I usually leave one on when I'm not even watching it just to hear the voices and noise. If I want to watch tv in my bedroom I just take my laptop in there and watch in on my laptop using sling.


----------



## ossian (Mar 24, 2016)

Only one and it is 38", I think.


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 24, 2016)

I have three....they are not big tvs as they have to fit in cabinets, I seldom watch tv, but when i do they are muted as I use close caption.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 24, 2016)

I have never had or wanted a tv in the bedroom, the bedroom is my quiet place where I read. 

If not for hubby's TV addiction I wouldn't have one in the bedroom either. Sometimes he won't be able to sleep and I'll hear it in the middle of the night. I just want to pitch the set out the window.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 24, 2016)

3   Small, medium & large.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 24, 2016)

I have a small one in my kitchen that I have on while doing dishes, cooking, etc.  And then a big one in the den, which I rarely watch.


----------



## IKE (Mar 25, 2016)

46" in the living room and we added a 40" in the spare bedroom last fall when mama came down with the flu.....both are flat screen and hooked up to cable.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 25, 2016)

Only one -  32" ordinary, bog-standard TV.  Actually, it looks a bit small in my lounge and some day I'll get a larger one.  I use 'Freeview' - good enough for what I want.


----------



## tortiecat (Mar 25, 2016)

Just the one a 42in. in my den(2nd bedroom)  Never wanted to have one in the living room or
in the bedroom.  I seldom watch TV during the day, maybe the golf on a weekend afternoon.


----------



## Lon (Mar 25, 2016)

Just one on my living room wall. Flat screen 60 inch.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 25, 2016)

No TV at all for me for the past 16+ years and I don't miss it.  I watch movies and some tv shows on my computer screen on netflix and that's enough for me.  Other items of interest I can find in online video clips.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 26, 2016)

I have 2 tvs.  The one in the living room is 31" and the one in the bedroom is 19".  I know I am behind the times but they both still work so well and are good enough for me at this point in time.  I do have a 27" computer screen, too.  I like to watch youtube videos on it.


----------

